# Issues with EQ Interac



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I did before Interac transfer to my son and it work good.
But yesterday I setup Interac transfer to my mom and we got a lot of issues. She got notification to her email, but when she tried to deposit money into her TD or EQ account, she got errors.
I chatted with rep , who said that I can cancel transfer any time for free....
I tried to cancel transfer, but got error "There was a problem with this transfer. Please contact your branch (code 000014061410)."

Anyone had similar issues?


----------



## 319905 (Mar 7, 2016)

My daughter had a problem depositing a transfer at her end but the problem was hers ... her account was not set up to handle it. I had her send the email back to me, I deposited it into my PCF account. The solution, I was going out anyway so I stopped by a branch of her bank here and deposited the cash ... snail-e-transfer I guess that would be called :cower:


----------

